# Habe Probleme mit Bluescreens



## Manu (9. November 2007)

Hallo;

Hab mir vor etwa einen Monat ein komplett neues System zusammen gebaut!

Asus P5N32 E Sli plus Nvidea 650 i
2GB Ram OSZ Speicher mit Haedpipe kuhlung
8800 GTX von Zodak Tech.
600 Watt Netzteil von zahlmann Sli fähig
Zahlmann CPU Kühler (50 Euro, ca. 850 gramm schwer das Teil)
Intel Core Duo E6300 1,866 GHZ pro Kern (Q6600 kommt weihnachten)
500 GB Western Festplatte
Windows XP Professionell Service Pack2.

Ja Windows XP hab ich nackich, schön formatiert hochgespiel, die treiber vom Board und der Grafikkarte, sowie soundkarte hab ich auch schon alles installiert.
Keine Probleme mit Bios oder sonst der gleichen!!
Zuerst kamm die erste Fehlermeldung das die Grafikkarte nicht genug strom zur verfügung hat. Ich hab dann einfach den PCI Ep 2 stecker an den zweiten strom anschkuss gesteckt und das problem war schon behoben.

Aber ich hab noch Probleme mit Programmabbrüchen und dem bluescreen.
 Beim spielen von irgendwelchen Demos wie NFS Pro street oder Jericho oder Call of Duty 4 stürzt dauernd das spiel ab. Es kommt dann eine ähnliche Felermeldung wie: Beispiel COFD4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr, bitte wenden bla bla...............Problembreicht senden........!
Oder beim DVD gucken kommt manchmal ein Bluescreen und der PC muss wieder neu hochfahren.
Ich glaub auch nicht das an der kühlung liegt weil mein Sytem  von 6  Gehäuselüftern  und fast alle Komponenten mit  Headpipe  Kühlsystem  bestückt sind (sogar das Netzteil).  

Ich bin fast am verzweifeln. Ich spiel ein Spiel 5-10 min lang und dann stürzt es ab und ich muss die Spielanwendung neu starten,das ist echt nervig.

Da ich viel mit Cinema 4D und Maya arbeite und in der Spiele programmierung tätig bin brauch ich natürlich  ein voll funftiontüchtigen PC. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ein stabiles system auf die beine zu stellen das nich dauernd abkackt!!!

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus!!


----------



## Der Eberhart (9. November 2007)

*AW: Hilfe*

Als erstes, lieber Manu, ist "Hilfe" kein besonders Aussagekräftiger Name für einen Thread.

Zweitens, wieso packst Du deinen Hilferuf zu den Mainboards? Bist Du der Meinung, dass Dein Mobo an den Bluescreens schuld hat?

Bei einem Bluescreen würd ich als erstes mal die Speicher in Verdacht nehmen. Wenn Du 2 Riegel drin hast, versuchs mal abwechselnd nur mit einem und kuck dann nach ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt. PS: auch die einzelnen Speicherbanke mal durchwechseln.

Bringt das keinen Erfolg, stress mal dein System richtig mit DualPrime95 und kuck mal auf die CPUTemperaturen. 

Hast Du evtl. Dein System übertaktet? Dann stell mal alles auf Standardtakt und kuck nach ob der Fehler weiterhin besteht. Ist übrigens der allererste Schritt den Du in Erwägung ziehen solltest.

Noch immer kein Erfolg? Dann reden wir morgen weiter!

Viel Spaß dann noch bei der Fehlersuche!


----------



## ED101 (10. November 2007)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, was ist es für ein Bluescreen, poste mal bitte den Fehlercode. Danach kann man i.d.R. schon ganz gut Eingrenzen was es ist. Keine Ahnung wieso es unbedingt der Speicher sein soll, da es immer im 3D Bereich auftritt kann es auch gut die VGA oder ein Treiber sein aber das ist alles Spekulation, schick uns einfach mal den Fehlercode.


----------



## jetztaber (10. November 2007)

Klingt verdächtig nach OC ohne entsprechende Spannungsanhebungen im Bios. Könnte sowohl das Ram als auch CPU betreffen. Das sind sozusagen erst mal die Oberverdächtigen.

Die nächsten Verdächtigen sind evtl. zu hohe Temperaturen. Darauf deutet hin, dass der Fehler erst kurze Zeit nach Volllast eintritt, obwohl das auch für vorher gesagtes gilt.

Ja und dann vermisse ich so Angaben wie "den aktuellsten Treiber eingespielt" oder "Treiberversion 167.04 eingespielt".

Funktioniert der Rechner eigentlich ohne Spiele tadellos? Also schon im Betrieb (surfen, virenscannen, firewall, Textverarbeitung) und nicht nur beim Booten oder Herunterfahren. Und natürlich unter Vollast (Intel T.A.T. runterladen, 100% Prozessorlast erzeugen und freuen, wie die Temperaturen steigen).


----------

